# HELP! Error during installation



## CCSUCaboose (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm trying to install Steam but I keep getting this error during installation. 
Error 1335. The cabinet file 'Cabs.w1.cab' required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. 
What do I do? I've re-downloaded Steam a bunch of times and I get the same error every time. Someone please help!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi CCSUCaboose,

Download Revo Uninstaller from my signature and see if "Steam" can be found in the list of programs is gives you to uninstall. If it is, uninstall it and remove registry files related to Steam (They are in bold).

If it doesn't appear in the list don't worry, go to Start >> My computer >> C:\ (or your hardrive) >> Program Files >> Delete the folder Steam (If it's there).
It may not be there either, since it may not be installed which is most likely.

Make sure you are downloading the file from the Official Steam website here.
Also when the file is downloaded, save it to desktop and reboot into safe mode (Tap f8 on boot). Install it in safe mode and see if that helps.


----------

